# How's my local water quality?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's my local water report. My test kit measures over 300 ppm and my locality says the hardness can range from 19 to 28 grains per gallon and I think I'm in the 28 grain (478 ppm) area.

Can I grow stuff in 478 ppm hardness? I'd like to grow some minimoss, pigmy sword, hair grass, and other grasses to make a carpet on the bottom of the tank.

Is it going to be really tough to grow plants in this? I'm thinking about collecting rain water.

If I drive with a barrel to some family's house I can get 7.5 grains ( 129 ppm ) hardness water. Is 129 ppm a lot more suitable? Eventually I'd like to have Discus.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hard water is generally not a problem for plants. You can keep the pH down with CO2, and iron supplied with chelated iron. Iron chelated with DPTA works well and lasts a long time in hard water.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

RO/DI units can help, but cost a bit


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> Iron chelated with DPTA works well and lasts a long time in hard water.


What's Chelated Iron and DPTA?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

They are the binding agents blocking the oxidation so that the element such as iron can be used easily by the plant. 

CO2 is a good choice to drop pH. If you want to soften the water then you may need to use peat in the filter. While softening the water, peat also releases humic acid which means a natural chelating agent.


----------

